# Prius, Fit, & Rio Problems/Warning Signs



## Arturo Diaz (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm looking on purchasing either a used Toyota Prius, Honda Fit, or Kia Rio in the next few weeks and wanted to know from current owners/drivers of any tell-tale signs of things to avoid on certain models that might lead to costly repairs down the road. 

I'm already aware to look for cars with low mileage and clean titles (no accidents on carfax or obvious visible body work on the vehicle itself) but wanted to know out of the 3 if one we're to break down which would be the least expensive to repair assuming its the same issue.

I know this is a two part question, and i appreciate any feedback.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

How old of car are you looking at? I bought a used Prius (2013) from Hertz Car Sales. Got a pretty good deal on it, and pretty sure they're maintained on schedule. I have crappy credit from 2008 when I got laid-off and lost my house, etc. They were able to get me the best deal on a loan, too.


----------



## Pedruber (Jan 8, 2015)

I don't know the others but you cannot beat a Prius imo


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Arturo Diaz said:


> I'm looking on purchasing either a used Toyota Prius, Honda Fit, or Kia Rio in the next few weeks and wanted to know from current owners/drivers of any tell-tale signs of things to avoid on certain models that might lead to costly repairs down the road.
> 
> I'm already aware to look for cars with low mileage and clean titles (no accidents on carfax or obvious visible body work on the vehicle itself) but wanted to know out of the 3 if one we're to break down which would be the least expensive to repair assuming its the same issue.
> 
> I know this is a two part question, and i appreciate any feedback.


I drive a kia soul and I can tell you kia has really upped it's game. But I had a coworker who had a kia Rio 2004 and had a lot of issues.

I looked at Honda fit and preferred the soul for the added height and the price but they do seem very dependable and folks I know who have one seem to have few problems.

For ubering specifically I'd say of the 3 the prius. I didn't buy a car to uber I bought one to be able to fit larger items in the back for personal use and for pizza delivery. I test drove a prius but was not that impressed and it simply didn't have the folded down seat room I required. But JUST for ubering it's probably ideal. Ubering us a part time get the surges thing for me and so the gas mileage us not as much a factor. I also have managed to get my dead miles down to about 25% since I started.

Except for being cheap I don't see the advantage of the rio. As far as the other two both dependable. Comes down to space vs gas mileage I guess.

The specific issues my friend had were with suspension (she is heavy and would have her kids in the car and houston roads are pretty bad). The Rio didn't handle that well which would make it a bad choice for ubering IMHO since you may pick up full loads of pax depending on how and where you drive. Good roads would help there I guess. I don't remember what else she had go out but I know it seemed to be breaking down quite a bit.


----------

